# Magneto/Coil/Spark Repair



## ampopp7563 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello I cannot seem to get a spark...I created a diagram of my wiring and I have three wires and I need to somehow use one or more of those wires to make the transformer/stepup coil create the spark...

http://www.hbci.com/~rpopp/diagram.bmp

Thank you


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

one for the plug, one for the points, one for the condenser... one is black i think it goes to plug and the reds to points condensers, if that doesnt work just buy an soild state ignition coil or electronic ignition coil on ebay, its cheaper there, i can get a brand new briggs stratton soild state ignition for around $25.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ur diagram may be wrong, check the owner's manual too


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

looks like your diagram of an old briggs stator unit what kind of engine ya need help with and whats it for tractor or?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*hey.. mad .. it does look like a b&s*

true mad... it does now thati look at it in a way.. :thumbsup: what type of engine model type kind, manuf.


----------

